# Rabbits & Rain



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

I had the 3 bunnies out in the sunshine today and next time i looked up it was raining! :eek6: It was just a shower but it had been raining for a good 5-10minutes before i realised :frown: and my poor bunnies were in the run (they did have shelter but didnt really use it)

I got to them and brought them all in wrapped in towels, they werent soaked but the top layer of there coats were wet. Hunny and sunny are short haired so they just shook and i rubbed them with the towel and they were fine... but one made a sneezing noise after a minute of being in the cage :crying: he/she stopped doing it now so maybe it was abit of water on there nose 

Bebe on the other hand had got wet and then decided to have a walk through some mud and dig alittle............  :scared: Her paws were black! An albino angora rolling in mud! :lol: Its like something from a horror film haha, ive just spent a good hour giving her a brush and groom with the grooming wipes, I put her back in the cage all dry and brushed and Hunny started grooming her (obviously i didnt do i good enough job )

Do you guys let your bunnies get wet? I thought too much water would give them sniffles etc? A warm summer shower i think might have helped them cool down alittle tbh, so mine should be okay....right?  x


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

i asked this exact same question afew months ago lol, the answer i got was yeas leave them out, aslong as they have acces to shelter like a hide away if they want to use it, so i left mine out and it was pouring with rain like really lashing down and instead of going inside they were rolling in the puddles aha! x


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Emmiiee said:


> i asked this exact same question afew months ago lol, the answer i got was yeas leave them out, aslong as they have acces to shelter like a hide away if they want to use it, so i left mine out and it was pouring with rain like really lashing down and instead of going inside they were rolling in the puddles aha! x


I was more fussed about it then they were, but Bebe is pure white and gets stuff tangled in her long fur just being outside..... but outside... when its raining... and theres mud... and things to roll in :lol: poor thing enjoys rolling in stuff but doesnt like the groom she gets after  x


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

Paws&Claws said:


> I was more fussed about it then they were, but Bebe is pure white and gets stuff tangled in her long fur just being outside..... but outside... when its raining... and theres mud... and things to roll in :lol: poor thing enjoys rolling in stuff but doesnt like the groom she gets after  x


ahh, wot about keeping the run on concorete if it looks ike its gona rain? x


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Emmiiee said:


> ahh, wot about keeping the run on concorete if it looks ike its gona rain? x


I wouldnt be able to do that unfortunatly as my run is too big to move around, and i dont have a concrete bit big enough :frown: but thanks for the suggestion :thumbup: x


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

Paws&Claws said:


> I wouldnt be able to do that unfortunatly as my run is too big to move around, and i dont have a concrete bit big enough :frown: but thanks for the suggestion :thumbup: x


awww, well im all out of idea now, aha i think bebe is just gona have to get used to grooming aha  x


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Emmiiee said:


> awww, well im all out of idea now, aha i think bebe is just gona have to get used to grooming aha  x


Well shes at the proper groomers on thursday so shes okay for now :lol: its not rained alot recently (luckily) so shes been okay 

They are indoor rabbits so when it rains or its winter they have there own room to run around  x


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Most rabbit tolerate rain and have waterproof coats which funnel off the moisture and keep the soft undercoat dry and warm.

But there are a few breeds I wouldn't allow to get wet - any longhaired ones like Angoras (as you have found!), Cashmeres etc and also Rex rabbits.... Their top coats are still somewhat showerproof but they don't have the protective waterproof guard-hairs on the soles of their feet so they would be sitting with sogging wet feet which can't be comfortable or healthy for them.


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

MerlinsMum said:


> Most rabbit tolerate rain and have waterproof coats which funnel off the moisture and keep the soft undercoat dry and warm.
> 
> But there are a few breeds I wouldn't allow to get wet - any longhaired ones like Angoras (as you have found!), Cashmeres etc and also Rex rabbits.... Their top coats are still somewhat showerproof but they don't have the protective waterproof guard-hairs on the soles of their feet so they would be sitting with sogging wet feet which can't be comfortable or healthy for them.


when its raining my rex crunchie hides under the trampolene lol, it dosen't dip so he hops around but staying under the trampolene lol x


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> Most rabbit tolerate rain and have waterproof coats which funnel off the moisture and keep the soft undercoat dry and warm.
> 
> But there are a few breeds I wouldn't allow to get wet - any longhaired ones like Angoras (as you have found!), Cashmeres etc and also Rex rabbits.... Their top coats are still somewhat showerproof but they don't have the protective waterproof guard-hairs on the soles of their feet so they would be sitting with sogging wet feet which can't be comfortable or healthy for them.


Yes Bebes paws were wet and muddy so ive given them a clean and dry and brush and they were much better :thumbup: x



Emmiiee said:


> when its raining my rex crunchie hides under the trampolene lol, it dosen't dip so he hops around but staying under the trampolene lol x


My rabbit run is made from a trampoline 12ft stand  x


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

My rabbit run is made from a trampoline 12ft stand said:


> aww woww! we are runing the underneth bit into a rabbit run so in the day when my siblings are at school the rabbits can use it x


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

We just turned the stand upside down and put mesh around it  They think its amazing and its much bigged then any run i could afford lol x


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Dolly has the choice of either the 12x9 foot hutch, the shed, the dog kennel or inside when it rains and what does she do? Sits in the middle of the grass and carries on munching grass....it doesn't bother her in the slightest....


----------

